# AEM F/IC vs PnP-Need help



## SpecArnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello, I have an '08 Spec V. Pretty soon I'll be getting some mods for my car. And I can't decide what to get, F/IC or PnP. Which is more effective? Which has a more cost/effectiveness ratio? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cost effectiveness depends wholly on who tunes the car. The FIC you'd get is universal, so you'd have to either see if anyone makes a plug and play harness for it, or tap into the wires yourself. If you've never done that before with any other car, pay a shop to do it.


----------



## SpecArnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok. But what is it that the F/IC does/doesn't do vs what PnP does/doesn't do? Basically, why get one over the other? Is it worth spending twice as much on F/IC?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what is PnP? I have no idea what you're talking about with that.


----------



## SpecArnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Plug and Play.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

plug and play WHAT? there is no plug and play FIC for the Spec V. Maybe there's a plug in harness, I don't know. 

Regardless, you can't just hook the thing up and expect gains. They have to be tuned by professionals.


----------

